# dirt floor



## Mihály

Helló!

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy mi a magyar megfelelő arra az angol szóra, hogy dirt floor. Ugye ez az a fajta padló, amikor konkrétan föld van a lábunk alatt. És hát kell lennie erre szónak, de nem akar eszembe jutni, hogy mi az!

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály!

Ez pedig még az Országh-szótárban is benne van: földes/döngölt padló.


----------



## Mihály

Tényleg benne van, most nézem!
Ezt valóban megtalálhattam volna egyszerűen, azért írhattam mégis, mert olyan fáradt voltam tegnap este, hogy elfelejtettem az igazi nagyszótárban megnézni, csak a neten kerestem rá. Azért köszi!


----------

